# What the Future of the 1.6l



## sledstorm1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Now that GM sold off Vauxhall and Opel, does GM have rights to the 1.6l or will they have to buy it from PSA. And I'm a little concerned about the lack of advertising. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

They retained the Torrin, Italy plant where the engine is built so it should not be an issue...


----------

